# BTOON shooting video



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings fellow slingsters, the only video of me shooting at all is on a review i did last year. I've been motivated by a few forum members who have taken the time to make some cool videos. The quality is not as good as i'd like but whatever, you get the idea. I had fun doing this and will be doing more in the future. Thanks for watching!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job slinging there Btoon84, 65 feet is a real amount of distance and you had good consistancy from there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks BC, i had decent consistency thanks, missed too many in a row there at the end for my liking .... but i guess I got the result i was after in the long run: ) I'll say it was the wind!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

My favourite around my parts is 'The sun was in my eyes' but whatever works right .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... nice video! Thanks for putting this up. You are braver than I to put you Ipad down there near the marble ... I am sure I would have scored a direct hit on that instead of the marble! And I loved it when you showed the close up of the cans you were shooting ... the first couple seemed to be quivering at the prospect of being hit!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting ... nice video! Thanks for putting this up. You are braver than I to put you Ipad down there near the marble ... I am sure I would have scored a direct hit on that instead of the marble! And I loved it when you showed the close up of the cans you were shooting ... the first couple seemed to be quivering at the prospect of being hit!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Cool Charles :thumbsup: I was pretty confident that I wouldn't miss badly enough to hit it but I did think for a second, what if I get a ricochet or something into the ipad.... But then I thought, NAH, the spirit of Rufus will protect it :king: I noticed the cans "quivering" too! thought that was funny, they had been shot up a little already, i had put the fear in em' so they knew what was coming. Had nothing to do with that light breeze.... thanks for watching


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Utube Ranks,,, you are a worthy member :thumbsup: Enjoyed watching it, and looking forward to more....

A few things

1) Gotta Do the DEW :thumbsup:

2) Ipad close up A+.... NO FEAR when it comes to taking shots with a SS and making shots with a cam..

3) Always loved the picNpic vids, I have to get more patient and less lazy.. and start making some in my vids.

4) How did you get your vid from your ipad to your pc for editing into the vid from your other cam?

Thanks for sharing,

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I always like to see other members shooting. Nice job all around. Loved the video work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LGD, thanks for the love man, glad u like! To ur question, used iPad, iPhone, iMac, iMovie. Done.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video, my friend!!!! And you have cat's eyes: You shoot better at night than some people during daylight, I bet!! 

Nice edition: simple, unpretentious and fun. That's what slingshots are all about!!!!

Your video also gave me an idea: the forum should make a "Slingshooting Video Oscar" competition. It would be fun, I guess. I nominate yours to the categories of "Best Actor" and "Best Supporting Actor" (the slingshot...) 

Ah, by the way ...soon you'll have two new "Supporting Actors" for your casting... 

Thanks for sharing your nice work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Beanflip, Jim and Quercusmaster! Glad you guys enjoyed it. Q, I do have some decent eyesight  but I'm used to shooting at night because all summer it was just too hot to do much of anything during the day. Had to wait till nighttime for it to cool down! Can't wait to get my supporting cast members from you!!! I'm very excited. I'm gonna have to do something special for ya!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Also, can you show us what slingshot you are using?

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Fancy stuff, Brandon! The "in stereo" effect was cool.

I quit shooting marbles into marbles after stepping on too many shards. It hurts, bleeds like a stuck hog, and I'm far too
hardheaded to wear shoes..
I'm a spoon fan, now. The smaller coke cans make nice targets too.

Are those LB-2000's you're rocking there?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Brandon! The man can shoot yo!!!!!!! Love the "Fly" style and love your release Bud-very smooth! Flatband


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

LGD, its a chalice by nathan. Ill show pic soon. Cap, thanks man. I wish I knew what the LB2000 reference was...? And flatband, thanks A LOT man! Glad ya dig it! You da man. Thanks for watching and taking the time to chime!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... nice shooting buddy. I enjoyed your short film


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks eshot all the way from sri lanka!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Also, can you show us what slingshot you are using?
> 
> LGD


Duckman! This is the sling I was using... Flippinout Chalice in floral dymalux banded double thera black 3/4wide 10in long. draw length 42inches. Supersure Superpouch. (love it)

I absolutely love this doubled therablack cut like this, such a dream to draw back. Also, you may be able to see my pouch tie method is a small section of 1842 tube. Works great. Get lots of shots from a bandset :thumbsup:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dude, the LB-2000 is the rubber NASA and the gubment stole form the alien spacecraft housed in the Groom lake facility.
Somehow the technology went mainstream and now Tex-shooter sells the "alien" rubber as the LB-2000.
He got 2000 shots out of a set! They're quite nasty. Plenty of power even when used singly. They come in doubled sets.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow. I did not know about this! Must. Get. Some.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

NICE shootin' Toon! I think the night shooting should count for at least a +1 difficulty. The first time I tried it my head was all screwed up, I suddenly realized how much I was depending on seeing the trajectory to gauge further shots. This can be gotten over, but it messed with me for a while. Great stuff man.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good vid mate, great shooting... you have a nice relaxed form that reflects in you accuracy.. keep the vids coming man!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Consistency... Something I'm still working on... Nice shooting Btoon.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NoobShooter said:


> Consistency... Something I'm still working on... Nice shooting Btoon.. Thanks for sharing.


Consistency is something I'm still working on bro. Sometimes I can't hit a dang thing I aim at!!! Lol thanks for watching.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> lightgeoduck said:
> 
> 
> > Also, can you show us what slingshot you are using?
> ...


Sue is nice, I always thought Dayhiker's chalice was a great design, and Nate did excellent craftwork to it!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's some nice shooting Btoon, great video too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow ... that's eagle + cat eye Btoon84 ... awesome !!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lol thanks arturito! and thanks to my other friends too! I didn't expect many ppl to raise an eyebrow considering the caliber of shooting talent floating around out there...


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoyed the video! Thanks for posting and great shooting.  The large marble shot was awesome.


----------

